# 20 gauge shotgun



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I think I've been given the ok to ask Santa for a 20 gauge for Christmas (or before). Thoughts guys? New, used, brand, etc. Going to go semi auto. New ones sure seem pricey. The hunt is on:mrgreen:


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

I bought a Beretta A400 xplor in a 20 ga. Over the summer. I love shooting that little gun as well. It was a little expensive, but what a nice little gun.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Franchi Affinity


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The Weatherby SA-08 is a decent little gun. Inexpensive, made in Turkey. I'm told they are patterned after the Beretta A300 series.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm partial to Remington model 1100's myself. The Browning B2000 is a nice one too. Personally I am on the lookout for an 1100 in 20 gauge with screw in chokes, the one that handles both 2 3/4" and 3". I am also looking out for a 20 ga SxS with screw in chokes if I can find one reasonably priced.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Franchi Affinity 8)


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Franchi Affinity 8)


 Synthetic or wood? Pros and cons?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Dunkem said:


> Synthetic or wood? Pros and cons?


Synthetic for waterfowl, wood for upland birds. Wood is more expensive, camo patterns are more expensive. When I purchase mine it will be black synthetic, just like my SX3.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I have a Beretta 390 and a SX3 in 20 gauges. They will have to pry these 2 guns out of my cold dead hands. Love them both. 

A friend has the Weatherby SA-08 in 20 gauge. It has been a sweet shooter & hasn't gave him any troubles.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I've got a SA-08 20 ga. Really pretty gun. A great value.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Pretty nice looking guns all of them and good reviews on all. Guess I need to go shoulder a few and see what fits, Loke you have a variety of them? Cooky got some down there?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Franchi are sweet. I have found TriStar to be a solid gun in the value price realm. I carry a Rem 1100 in either 12 or 28ga, but would like to find a quality used 20-- I'll wait for LL to find two and let me buy one. I love to shoot my son's Ruger Red o/u. 

Gotta go with wood. Wood looks better, feels better, looks better, feels better and looks better. Who wants to carry a plastic shotgun?  Quality Walnut can handle even the worst conditions if a guy is willing to care for it. 

Synthetic is better when it is a downpour, if you like to leave your wet gun in the case (which doesn't help the metal), or in case you need an extra oar.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have 5 20 gauge semi's in all, an 1100, beretta 391 sporting, weatherby sa-08, an a-5, and a benelli m-2.
I would go and handle some different ones and see what fits you but here's my 2 cents on which one to get.

Until I picked up that m-2 last year; my go to hunting 20 was that weatherby. It's a great gun for the price, mines been thru hell and kept on shooting. I would highly recommend it to anyone.

My beretta 391 is an awesome gun as well but mine is a sporting model and I use it as a dedicated clay gun, it has much too nice of wood to haul around in the marsh, however she has found her way out to a few dove fields.


Now if you want the cream of the crop and $ ain't an issue, it's hard to find a better handling, smoother swinging killing machine than that M-2. They are sweet!!! I was floored when then wife bought it for me last fall, I ran it almost all of the late duck season and most of turkey season as well. 

Happy shopping


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I know it ain't an auto, but I gotta throw a shout out for an Ithaca 20 gauge pump.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I believe we have most of them in stock, but probably not on display. We can always grab one out of the back if you want to give them a try.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I have a 20 gauge mossberg 500 pump. It's a deadly combo with a pointing dog. Cheaper ammo and less pellets in birds.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd be happy to shop shotguns with you, we ought to be able to come up with something you like. Have look at the Stoeger M3020, nice little shotgun for not a lot of money. If I were buying a 20 it just about have to be a Montefeltro, but I like pretty wood.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Decisions? Heck maybe one of each? No seriously thanks guys going to go handle all of them and decide. They all have good reviews.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Decisions? Heck maybe one of each? No seriously thanks guys going to go handle all of them and decide. They all have good reviews.


I was thinking; you don't have dogs so all your shots will be close. I'd get a .410.

.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

Cooky said:


> I'd be happy to shop shotguns with you, we ought to be able to come up with something you like. Have look at the Stoeger M3020, nice little shotgun for not a lot of money. If I were buying a 20 it just about have to be a Montefeltro, but I like pretty wood.


Nice thing about the 3020 is the weight. Probably one of the lightest 20 gauge semi autos out there AND it's an intertia driven gun. They are beauties for sure.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a plain old NEF single shot 20 and it is a pleasure to shoot. No frills but wood light and does the trick. Just something t consider.

Cheddar


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Loke said:


> The Weatherby SA-08 is a decent little gun. Inexpensive, made in Turkey. I'm told they are patterned after the Beretta A300 series.


 I'm liking this gun the more I look at it. It will be used mostly for waterfowl so I'm thinking synthetic. Decisions bla bla bla:smile:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The Stoeger 3020 might be a good option as well. Good reviews from what I have seen.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> The Stoeger 3020 might be a good option as well. Good reviews from what I have seen.


 Thanks Fowl, that's pretty sweet also, one more to the list.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Mossberg is also importing a gun very similar (if not identical) to the Weatherby SA08. I wouldn't be surprised if the Stoeger was the same gun as well.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Loke said:


> Mossberg is also importing a gun very similar (if not identical) to the Weatherby SA08. I wouldn't be surprised if the Stoeger was the same gun as well.


The stoger is inertia where the weatherby and moss are gas operated.

Just my two cents here, the weatherby and moss turd are similar but not the same gun. Weatherby tends to have better manufacturing tolerances ( even though both are manufactured in Turkey) and in my experience the best customer service.

My wife has both the 20 and 28 versions of the sa08 and loves them both. The 28 is her upland wood version and the 20 is her synthetic duck gun.

The weatherby is a great gun for the money.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Hamernhonkers mentioned customer service. I should put out a warning regarding that issue. A couple of years ago or so I experienced Mossberg's "customer service" They eventually replaced the a defective shotgun, but it took the better part of a year. I like Mossberg products, but their customer service is not good.


----------



## Moezer (Aug 27, 2021)

Decided to do some forum searching and ran across this thread from 7 years ago because I am in the market for a new shotgun. I've settled on 20 gauge but not the brand/model yet. I am going to use it for Turkeys & waterfowl so changable chokes is going to be a must. I like and will do the comment about getting my hands on a few models mentioned and see what fits best. However, any other opinions, thoughts or models would be appreciated. Not going 12 gauge has already been decided. Thank you again everyone!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Budget?

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Definitely go Autoloader. (Some of my favorite 20 gauge models listed)
Weatherby SA-08
Weatherby Element
Stoeger 3020
Franchi Affinity 3
Benelli M2
Tristar Raptor

This list includes guns ranging in price from $350-$1300
I have the Weatherby SA-08, 2 Franchi Affinity 3's and a Tristar Raptor. I like the Weatherby the best. All 20 gauges.


----------



## Moezer (Aug 27, 2021)

DallanC said:


> Budget?
> 
> -DallanC


Flexible and yet the closer to $2k it gets, the less I'm interested so probably $1800 and under.


----------



## Moezer (Aug 27, 2021)

Fowlmouth said:


> Definitely go Autoloader. (Some of my favorite 20 gauge models listed)
> Weatherby SA-08
> Weatherby Element
> Stoeger 3020
> ...


Change the chokes on them?

Just from reading, with no experience behind it, I have pause with the SA-08 due to being gas and, weirdly for me, no camo colors.

Ive got a synthetic Tikka T3x for goodness sake and love a beautiful wood firearm but for some darn reason I've got, in my head, the push for this turkey/bird gun to be covered and I have no real justification for it.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

I see awesome deals on 20 gauges all the time on the UGE. If I had 1800 as a budget for a 20 gauge I’d be looking for a Benelli Ultralight. 

Why only a 20 ? it sounds like you could afford a couple budget guns. 20 and a 12


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Benelli M2 or Franchi Affinity - I have one of each.

The M2 is a 12 and the Affinity is a 20. I'm liking the Affinity more and more!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Of all the guns mentioned, I'm disappointed in Benelli from my sons $1000 Montefeltro and the shell elevator locking up randomly. 

My wife has the Tristar Raptor and its yet to jam. Its just a simple gun that just plain works. Very happy with that for 1/3rd the price of the benelli. Easy to clean too.

If I had to buy a shotgun tomorrow for myself, it would be the SA-08.

-DallanC


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Benelli M2 in black/black.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Moezer said:


> Change the chokes on them?
> 
> Just from reading, with no experience behind it, I have pause with the SA-08 due to being gas and, weirdly for me, no camo colors.
> 
> Ive got a synthetic Tikka Text for goodness sake and love a beautiful wood firearm but for some darn reason I've got, in my head, the push for this turkey/bird gun to be covered and I have no real justification for it.


Yes, you can change chokes on all models I listed. Not sure why you think gas guns are a problem. I use mine all waterfowl season, even the coldest days are not a problem. I believe the Weatherby Element offers camo versions, but that gun is inertia and not gas. Maybe look at that one if you are against a gas gun.


----------



## Moezer (Aug 27, 2021)

one4fishing said:


> I see awesome deals on 20 gauges all the time on the UGE. If I had 1800 as a budget for a 20 gauge I’d be looking for a Benelli Ultralight.
> 
> Why only a 20 ? it sounds like you could afford a couple budget guns. 20 and a 12


I've got a mossberg 500 pump in 12 gauge at home in black that was bought just to buy it many moons ago. If I can get a solid one in the 1200-800 range I'll happily take the rest and go buy ammo. UGE is Utah Gun Exchange correct? I looked for a Tikka on there when I was on the market so wanted to confirm.


----------



## Moezer (Aug 27, 2021)

Fowlmouth said:


> Yes, you can change chokes on all models I listed. Not sure why you think gas guns are a problem. I use mine all waterfowl season, even the coldest days are not a problem. I believe the Weatherby Element offers camo versions, but that gun is inertia and not gas. Maybe look at that one if you are against a gas gun.


I'm not against gas, just getting educated and read a few things that could easily be a "your mileage will vary" type of thing. What did you use during your waterfowl season in 20 gauge? In your experience, do you think a camo wrap has made a difference when getting after birds?


----------



## Moezer (Aug 27, 2021)

CPAjeff said:


> Benelli M2 or Franchi Affinity - I have one of each.
> 
> The M2 is a 12 and the Affinity is a 20. I'm liking the Affinity more and more!


Couple follow-ups if I may:
How long have you had each of them? Are you liking the Affinity more because it's in a 20 gauge? What are you typically using each of them for? Thanks CPAjeff


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Moezer said:


> Couple follow-ups if I may:
> How long have you had each of them? Are you liking the Affinity more because it's in a 20 gauge? What are you typically using each of them for? Thanks CPAjeff


I’ve had the Affinity for just over a year. I’ve shot some form of a Benelli auto for the last decade. Yes, I like the 20 over the 12 - mostly because it’s lighter, slimmer, and is a blast to shoot. Both have been used for waterfowl, turkeys, and upland birds.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Moezer said:


> I'm not against gas, just getting educated and read a few things that could easily be a "your mileage will vary" type of thing. What did you use during your waterfowl season in 20 gauge? In your experience, do you think a camo wrap has made a difference when getting after birds?


I use the Weatherby SA-08 20 gauge during waterfowl season. Camo looks cool, but doesn’t make $hit of a difference to the ducks.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

@Moezer.
PM sent.


----------



## Moezer (Aug 27, 2021)

Fowlmouth said:


> I use the Weatherby SA-08 20 gauge during waterfowl season. Camo looks cool, but doesn’t make $hit of a difference to the ducks.


Well that's helpful as i'll get out (and i'd welcome other thoughts on camo'd guns as well). I appreciate the traditional look and since I'm buying this one for a specific purpose, I find I'm leaning very hard in that functional mindset of the firearm.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I just noticed a Beretta 20ga 391 on utah gun exchange. The price is reasonable and those don't come up very often.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

None of my shotguns have any camo on them and neither do my rifles and I have no problems shooting ducks, geese, upland game, turkeys, or any other animal with any of them. 

My go to shotgun for waterfowl is a Ithica Mag 10 that has the old plain stock. Most of my upland hunting is done with a Ruger Red Label 20, but before both of them it was a old Winchester 1200 12 ga that was nice and shiny. My brother in law has the deluxe nice shinny stock and he has zero problems. 

It's all in what you want your firearm to look like. As was mentioned as long as it shoots like you want it to nothing else matters.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

The thing about camo guns is after years of use. They start looking like the first pic. Then you get to spend $300 ish to get them to look respectable again. 

One thing about it. The new plastic stocked guns lack the soul of the vintage guns. The fit and finish isn't there and they seem disposable.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> The thing about camo guns is after years of use. They start looking like the first pic. Then you get to spend $300 ish to get them to look respectable again.
> 
> One thing about it. The new plastic stocked guns lack the soul of the vintage guns. The fit and finish isn't there and they seem disposable.
> View attachment 151708
> View attachment 151709


My 870 Supermag and Mossberg 835 Mag were disposable. I couldn’t get rid of them fast enough. 14 3.5” shells down the pipe in the Mossberg was all it took for me to dispose of that gun.


----------



## Moezer (Aug 27, 2021)

Critter said:


> None of my shotguns have any camo on them and neither do my rifles and I have no problems shooting ducks, geese, upland game, turkeys, or any other animal with any of them.
> 
> My go to shotgun for waterfowl is a Ithica Mag 10 that has the old plain stock. Most of my upland hunting is done with a Ruger Red Label 20, but before both of them it was a old Winchester 1200 12 ga that was nice and shiny. My brother in law has the deluxe nice shinny stock and he has zero problems.
> 
> It's all in what you want your firearm to look like. As was mentioned as long as it shoots like you want it to nothing else matters.


I can take and run with that line of thinking with that vintage feel that @JerryH talked about and narrow some options.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> My 870 Supermag and Mossberg 835 Mag were disposable. I couldn’t get rid of them fast enough. 14 3.5” shells down the pipe in the Mossberg was all it took for me to dispose of that gun.


A friend of mine bought his son a Moss 500 20ga. After a few shells junior started looking nervous to pull the trigger. So dad gave it go and said it was the hardest kicking gun he has ever shot lol


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

If I was shopping and needed one? That 391 would be mine! Unless its a youth model? 

The seller apparently doesn't know what he has.









Beretta Urika 391 Semi Auto 20 Gauge Shotgun 26” Barrel and 200 Shotshells - Utah Gun Exchange


I have for sale a Beretta Urika 391 Semi Auto 20 Gauge Shotgun. It has a 26” barrel. It comes with a...




utahgunexchange.com


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

$12. This stuff actually works pretty well. Its not meant to be a permanent solution. But works well enough to test if critters really notice the camo or not. Easy to take off, doesn't leave residue.









5 Roll Camo Cloth Tape Roll 15 Feet Realtree Hunting Camouflage Wrap Gun Bow New | eBay


Feature: Warm, soft and breathable.



www.ebay.com





-DallanC


----------



## Moezer (Aug 27, 2021)

DallanC said:


> $12. This stuff actually works pretty well. Its not meant to be a permanent solution. But works well enough to test if critters really notice the camo or not. Easy to take off, doesn't leave residue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that's great DallanC, thank you for that. Definitely don't want anything meant to stick forever.

Can anyone comment on experience with inertia v. Gas? What I've seen/read is gas can handle lighter & heavier loads easier.

However, the "inertia drive" is what Benelli uses in nearly all the hunting guns I've looked at and a ton of folks have mentioned the M2.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Moezer said:


> Can anyone comment on experience with inertia v. Gas? What I've seen/read is gas can handle lighter & heavier loads easier.


Yea, the Inertia kicks like a mule compared to the gas guns, using the same loads. I've shot both side by side, my Remington 1100 vs my sons Benelli Montefeltro. Both 12GA. The recoil is noticeably different between the two actions... as in "different". I think the action on the Benelli "holds" just a bit longer than the 1100 before it begins to cycle. So its a little smoother on the gas gun vs a little sharper on the Benelli.

A guy would easily get use to either, but between the two its hands down no question, I'll take the 1100 over the Monte any day of the week... forever.

Gas'ers need alot of cleaning though to run right. Inertia does not.

As for heavy vs light loads... depends on the gun. Gas guns like a heavier load, more power to cycle. They can be finicky on light dove loads and such. If you are comparing 2-3/4 vs 3" loads, those types of guns have additional gas ports in the barrel that get covered up or exposed by the length of the shotshell, to regulate pressures.



> However, the "inertia drive" is what Benelli uses in nearly all the hunting guns I've looked at and a ton of folks have mentioned the M2.


Most mfgs with inertia guns seem to have a knock-off system that is very similar to the Benelli, if not a direct copy.

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Inertia goes clunk, clunk, clunk. Gas goes boom, boom, boom. I prefer gas operated over inertia. Gas is so much “smoother feeling”. Nothing wrong with inertia, just a different feel. (Springy feel) My next 20 gauge will most likely be the Weatherby Element and it is inertia driven.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

Ya......... but why a 20 gauge? go for a 12 gauge!


----------



## Moezer (Aug 27, 2021)

Fowlmouth said:


> Inertia goes clunk, clunk, clunk. Gas goes boom, boom, boom. I prefer gas operated over inertia. Gas is so much “smoother feeling”. Nothing wrong with inertia, just a different feel. (Springy feel) My next 20 gauge will most likely be the Weatherby Element and it is inertia driven.


What was your first 20ga? Or, better said, your "primary" 20g


----------



## Moezer (Aug 27, 2021)

jlofthouse16 said:


> Ya......... but why a 20 gauge? go for a 12 gauge!


Honestly...lighter gun & shell development has gotten to a place, in my reading and opinion gathering, that you can very very effectively harvest game at equal rate to a 12-ga. That's my thinking anyways!


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

Thanks Moezer for your reply.

Whatever gun you have, Learn to shoot!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Moezer said:


> What was your first 20ga? Or, better said, your "primary" 20g


Weatherby SA-08 first and primary gun.


----------



## Moezer (Aug 27, 2021)

Follow-up folks...
Took advice and put my hands on some guns. Quick and dirty version is the Franchi Affinity 3 feels good. My rough "length of pull" fit generically the mold. With nearly no layer, my finger was just a tad long so with some warm clothes on, feel like it should fit quite well. I put hands on a Stoeger, Weatherby Element, and - to understand what I am NOT buying, a Benelli & Beretta as well.

I went to Scheels & SW. The SW gentlemen I was talking to smacked talked Weatherby's so hard. He put them at the bottom of the pack. I was a bit turned off by this gentlemen as it seemed as if I was inconveniencing him with my questions, wasn't very helpful nor engaging either. That's more of a comment on him and not the firearms I put in my hand.

I did inquiry about the Browning/Winchester SX4 as well, just for good measure because they had a TON of them.

So the setup will likely be a traditional steel/wood Franchi Affinity 3, 26", 20ga shooting some variation of TSS or blended-TSS load and will be adding a TruGlo sight (still figuring out which one) as well as looking into some of that temporary camo wrap tape that a previous post mentioned (to cut up the silhouette a bit).

Time to start find the vest or harness (like an FHF bino harness w/ Turkey kit adapter), face cover and finalize the spots in Davis County to get after.

Appreciate all the information, questions, tips and endless answers to my questions folks; really thankful for it all!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Where's the pics?

Glad you found one you like.


----------



## Moezer (Aug 27, 2021)

JerryH said:


> Where's the pics?
> 
> Glad you found one you like.


 Man why you gotta put me on the spot! I haven't bought it just yet - sitting on the decision to make sure it feels good, it's a big enough spend and investment to make sure it's right (don't ask how long it took me to buy my Tikka, sheesh!)...and the tax refund check should be here soon! I'll make sure to share progress pictures.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

If I want to handle a gun, I will take a drive to Scheels. In my opinion, the vast majority of individuals who work behind the gun counter at SW are clueless. Don't be afraid to look at gunbroker.com - you may be able to save a little $$.

Glad you found one you like.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> If I want to handle a gun, I will take a drive to Scheels. In my opinion, the vast majority of individuals who work behind the gun counter at SW are clueless. Don't be afraid to look at gunbroker.com - you may be able to save a little $$.
> 
> Glad you found one you like.


+1 on Gunbroker. I have used them for my last 6 or 7 guns once I've decided what to buy.


----------



## Moezer (Aug 27, 2021)

Shot I'm on it then! Looks like I got some browsing to do!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

twinkielk15 said:


> +1 on Gunbroker. I have used them for my last 6 or 7 guns once I've decided what to buy.


My last 3 came from there as well.

-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

DallanC said:


> My last 3 came from there as well.
> 
> -DallanC


How are those single shots you got off gunbroker working?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cheap... you wont shed a tear if you drop one in the mud... or run over it with the atv. One was missing the hammer spring but I bought one for $12 and installed it myself. They always go off though, and the 410's shoot a tad high so 6'oclock hold is best.

The 12GA kicks like a mule, so a limbsaver is recommended. I put Allen stock shotshell holders on the butt stocks to hold 5 rounds for the 12, 10 rounds for the 410s. People on youtube have videos of lapping the sear to make the trigger feel better. There isn't a lot of parts so pretty simple to disassemble.

The 12 will go in the camp trailer, I have 3 shotshells of 2-3/4 #6 for the misc grouse, and 2 more of 3" 00Buckshot incase something toothy comes sniffing at the trailer door at 3am.

The 410's have already killed grouse, which was the original intended purpose, have a gun under the seat incase you run across a grouse. Fairly fun to shoot. They fold up really small if you want to stick one in a back pack or gear bag.

The stock is hollow, and I see people putting firestarting and other gear (para-cord, first aid etc) inside to treat it as a "apocalypse gun". You'd need a screwdriver though to get the pad off in the field.

But, they seem pretty durable actually. Complete knock-offs of the Hatfield SGL shotguns, but with a more durable composite stock. I think these fold up smaller due to a recessed area for the trigger guard to slide into, where the Hatfields dont have that. The internal parts are identical (thats where I got my hammer spring from).

Worth the $40-60??? Yea... worth $100+ ? Nah, better choices out there.

-DallanC


----------

